# 98 Maxima cold start



## joeveebee (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a 98 Maxima that I've had for a few weeks. It has been warm since I got it, but for the past few mornings it has been in the low 30's. When starting it cold, it fires up and runs for about a second, and then dies. If I tap the accellerator just a bit right as it starts, it will stay running, and then run fine. If I then turn it off, it will do the same thing. It runs and drives fine, and starts normally once it is warmed up.

The check engine light has been on for about a week so I checked the code. It reported one code, P0138 - O2 sensor circuit high volts (Bank 1 Sensor 2)

Any ideas on the cold start problem? And could the O2 sensor fault have anything to do with it?
Thanks in advance.
j-


----------

